# Virus removal?



## problema (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi.

Recently I scanned my computer for viruses with Symantec antivirus program.
It found 2 threats, both in the C:\Documents and Settings folder.

The files are:
tmp326.tmp - Backdoor.Tidserv!inf
tmp325.tmp - W32.SillyDC


I tried to remove them but couldn't, so I tried to delete them in safe mode and it did.

I scanned my computer today again and it found them both. Meaning they just keep appearing.

What do I do? How do I remove them for good?

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

